# New Canadian regulations



## Zkovach1175

Jiggin Jay said:


> That’s good to hear. I’ll let him know that too, and I’ll post whatever I hear back from the Ontario DNR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I inquired about this I was told you are clear as long it has been 10 years without any other felonies. 10 years meaning the last day of probation completion not the date of the offense.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

Zkovach1175 said:


> When I inquired about this I was told you are clear as long it has been 10 years without any other felonies. 10 years meaning the last day of probation completion not the date of the offense.


Any supporting links for that? 
Even a google search says differently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkovach1175




----------



## Jiggin Jay

Zkovach1175 said:


> View attachment 289703


Thanks for the pic 

Hmm. I don’t know why they can’t just make it cut and dry. “You may be deemed”... they always have to leave it open ended, never concrete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkovach1175

Jiggin Jay said:


> Thanks for the pic
> 
> Hmm. I don’t know why they can’t just make it cut and dry. “You may be deemed”... they always have to leave it open ended, never concrete
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I saw that too. Also if you just fishing in a boat I wouldn’t even think twice about this. Crossing the boarder in a car is a different story.


----------



## snortwheeze

Zkovach1175 said:


> I know I saw that too. Also if you just fishing in a boat I wouldn’t even think twice about this. Crossing the boarder in a car is a different story.


I don't... They're the one's that sell me the license !!


----------



## Jiggin Jay

snortwheeze said:


> I don't... They're the one's that sell me the license !!


See that is my thinking too in a way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAA

snortwheeze said:


> I don't... They're the one's that sell me the license !!


 +10


----------



## frenchriver1

An Ontario fishing license is not a ticket to ride across the boarder in a vehicle, or docking in a boat. Don't believe the application for the license involves any check of police records.

The "may" seems to me to be an out in case of an error on the part of border guards or other unforeseen circumstances. If you have any further questions, give it a try and let us know if they let you in... Your border guard may be a nice man or woman officer who lets you in without complications.


----------



## JAA

I wouldn’t be crossing in a vehicle. Just cruising over on a boat, Not anchoring or docking at all. Before I spend the cash on a license It would be nice to know? But then I have already slipped over their on occasion for quite a while without being bothered, But I don't like to make a habit out of it.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

JAA said:


> I wouldn’t be crossing in a vehicle. Just cruising over on a boat, Not anchoring or docking at all. Before I spend the cash on a license It would be nice to know? But then I have already slipped over their on occasion for quite a while without being bothered, But I don't like to make a habit out of it.


Right, I’m talking crossing 100% on a boat. And I agree, if they want me to pay that much for a fishing license, the least they can do is make their laws plain as day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchriver1

Jiggin Jay said:


> Right, I’m talking crossing 100% on a boat. And I agree, if they want me to pay that much for a fishing license, the least they can do is make their laws plain as day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could just go in without an Ontario License and see how far that gets you. The law is always interpreted by the officer on the scene, so just go in as you choose and take the consequences if you are incorrect in your vs. their interpretation of the law at the time you are detained. Otherwise, petition the government of Ontario to clarify the law as you deem appropriate.


----------



## frigginjiggin

In order to enter Canada with a DUI conviction on your records you need to be deemed rehabilitated or granted a temporary resident permit. A person is deemed rehabilitated if they have no criminal convictions for a minimum of 5 years after the completion of the imposed sentence. WWW.lundinlawpllc.com they can answer your questions


----------



## sullyxlh

http://www.canadaduientrylaw.com/

http://www.canadaduientrylaw.com/how-to-enter-from-us.php

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/402/kw/entering canada usa dui conviction

http://www.ezbordercrossing.com/the...offenses/crossing-canadian-border-with-a-dui/


----------



## eyecatcher1

In December 2018 Canada changed the rules around rehabilitation. It appears now that time is not enough to be deemed rehabilitated. Has anyone been successful in obtaining Criminal rehabilitation under the new rules? They say the process can take up to 9 months.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

eyecatcher1 said:


> In December 2018 Canada changed the rules around rehabilitation. It appears now that time is not enough to be deemed rehabilitated. Has anyone been successful in obtaining Criminal rehabilitation under the new rules? They say the process can take up to 9 months.


I was told up to a year and upwards of $700-1500 depending you u use an attorney 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eyecatcher1

Jiggin Jay said:


> I was told up to a year and upwards of $700-1500 depending you u use an attorney
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


That’s what I saw too price wise.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

eyecatcher1 said:


> That’s what I saw too price wise.


Like everything else in this world, it all revolves around money. I personally haven’t been able to justify paying that cost. 

What I’m still confused on is I have read/heard if you have your Canadian fishing license and just don’t dock or anchor you should be ok. It’s when you dock or anchor where the issues begin. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## eyecatcher1

Jiggin Jay said:


> Like everything else in this world, it all revolves around money. I personally haven’t been able to justify paying that cost.
> 
> What I’m still confused on is I have read/heard if you have your Canadian fishing license and just don’t dock or anchor you should be ok. It’s when you dock or anchor where the issues begin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yeah, I'm not sure about that one. It should be OK with the operative word being should. They would have to run you ID in order to determine past record. The chance that they'd do that out on the water while checking licenses is slim.


----------



## Jiggin Jay

eyecatcher1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about that one. It should be OK with the operative word being should. They would have to run you ID in order to determine past record. The chance that they'd do that out on the water while checking licenses is slim.


Right. I’ve called over to Windsor before to their border patrol equivalent unit and they said they weren’t exactly sure. ‍♂


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## frenchriver1

eyecatcher1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about that one. It should be OK with the operative word being should. They would have to run you ID in order to determine past record. The chance that they'd do that out on the water while checking licenses is slim.


Pretty sure officers have access to the Inet even on the water, but I agree, the likelihood of that check is limited if you are Just fishing in Oh Canada waters.


----------



## eyecatcher1

The US needs to reciprocate this foolishness and make it impossible for Canadians to enter the US with a DUI. Currently the US won't deny entry with one DUI.


----------



## piketroller

eyecatcher1 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure about that one. It should be OK with the operative word being should. They would have to run you ID in order to determine past record. The chance that they'd do that out on the water while checking licenses is slim.


Another twist is that if you make contact with any vessel in Canadian waters (for example LEO), then you are supposed to go to a Canadian customs checkpoint, which puts you in Canada...


----------



## kisherfisher

piketroller said:


> Another twist is that if you make contact with any vessel in Canadian waters (for example LEO), then you are supposed to go to a Canadian customs checkpoint, which puts you in Canada...


This makes no sense. If you left the LEO part out , this would be true. Are you saying if a Canadian CO checks you , you have to go to customs? I have been checked numerous times and never was informed or seen the need to do this.


----------



## piketroller

kisherfisher said:


> This makes no sense. If you left the LEO part out , this would be true. Are you saying if a Canadian CO checks you , you have to go to customs? I have been checked numerous times and never was informed or seen the need to do this.


I believe the behaviors while in Canadian waters that are supposed to make you check in are touching another vessel, touching bottom with an anchor (not sure how that’s different than a lure. On the end of your line), if you go overboard, or touch a dock/shore. Whether a LEO requires anyone to follow through on conditions created 100% by their actions is probably at their discretion. But if you piss one off and you didn’t break any other laws/rules, it looks like it’s a burden they could place on you.


----------



## mfs686

piketroller said:


> I believe the behaviors while in Canadian waters that are supposed to make you check in are touching another vessel, touching bottom with an anchor (not sure how that’s different than a lure. On the end of your line), if you go overboard, or touch a dock/shore. Whether a LEO requires anyone to follow through on conditions created 100% by their actions is probably at their discretion. But if you piss one off and you didn’t break any other laws/rules, it looks like it’s a burden they could place on you.


Case in point about the "right" agent. Years ago I was pulling wire in front of Fighting Island. One other angler was out there and he was form Canada. I saw him waving an oar in the air so I figured something was wrong. Pulled lines and went to go check and sure enough his engine was dead. I gave him a tow back to the dock (couldn't really leave him out there) in Canada. When we pulled up there was an LEO there standing on the dock. Asked what was up and the CDN fishermen told him everything. The LEO said "Good Job" and I went on my way. If he was the "wrong" agent it could have had a different outcome.


----------



## kisherfisher

I guess there Border security is doing their job. Because of the "wrong Agent" you are well versed on what may happen if you step out of line.


----------

